# Any MK-85 Knight shooters here?



## swamppirate (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been shooting one of these since about 1996. I have one in blue with the Mossy Oak stock and one in Stainless with black thumbhole stock. I've thought about many times buying a new rifle but can't do it due to the Knight's being so accurate. I shoot 100 grains Pyrodex pellets, a Gold Dot 230 grain .45 cal bullet with the black Knight sabot....What say you?


----------



## stabow (Feb 4, 2014)

I have the Knight Big Horn and taken several deer with it nice shooting gun.


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 5, 2014)

stabow said:


> I have the Knight Big Horn and taken several deer with it nice shooting gun.



What load do you shoot in it?


----------



## stabow (Feb 8, 2014)

100 gr of pyrodex 250 gr spit-fire copper bullets......


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a left handed .50 cal Big Horn.  To me there's allot to like about this gun-well designed, good trigger, good-accurate Barrel.  I also like the way Knight designed  tools and accesseries, he was a real thinker. 

I think about a break open gun everynow and then -but then I think about how much I like the Knight, plus I've killed 10 or more deer with it -so I guess I agree with the ol "if it ain't broke don't fix it"


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a MK - 85 that was my first in-line after I moved from a Hawkins 50 cal. I now shoot a TC Encore: an awesome muzzle loader. However, I would like to begin shooting my MK again. I used to shoot Pyrodex and a saboted cast pistol bullet. 

I would like to shoot the Shockwave or Hornady saboted bullet in the MK but without the Pyrodex. Can someone up date me on current powders available for the MK. I have heard that BH-209 is not recommended in the MK. Some one also mentioned "Black Molly" never heard of it before but would like something close to BH-209 if possible.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Mar 9, 2014)

BH209 is not safe to shoot in plunger rifles.


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Mar 15, 2014)

True BH 209 is not safe in the plunger style rifles. Are there any cleaner burning powders that will be safe in a MK-85? 

I have just gotten spoiled shooting BH - 209 in my TC Encore - so clean and trouble free.


----------



## Gecko (Jun 30, 2014)

Why is it not safe?  Especially if you keep the charges reasonable.  I have a Knight BK92, just bought a jug of bh209 and want to try it.  It lights 777 every time with 209 primers.  I have never, ever had a misfire.  I am a nut about keeping my rifles clean.  I shoot 100 grains by volume of 777, with the 777 primers.  Was considering starting at 80 and working up to 90 by volume of bh209 using Winchester w209 primers.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Gecko said:


> Why is it not safe?  Especially if you keep the charges reasonable.  I have a Knight BK92, just bought a jug of bh209 and want to try it.  It lights 777 every time with 209 primers.  I have never, ever had a misfire.  I am a nut about keeping my rifles clean.  I shoot 100 grains by volume of 777, with the 777 primers.  Was considering starting at 80 and working up to 90 by volume of bh209 using Winchester w209 primers.



READ the 4th post down by sabotloader.  Shooting BH209 from a plunger rifle is dangerous as many have found out.


http://forums.knightrifles.com/bh209-plunger-models-t4.html

Now if you have a bolt Knight, they make a conversion kit to shoot BH.


----------



## Gecko (Jul 1, 2014)

It is a plunger style, I bought a new Knight 209 Conversion Kit for it about 2 years ago.  The spring is super strong.  Which could cause an issue if someone is using a sacked out spring in an old rifle.  The hammer assembly utilizes the full plastic jacket system and when contacting the primer, is fully inclosed.  Certainly not enclosed in the modern sense of the term.  BH209 does not produce the same pressures as 777, actually less.  Just cannot see how this is an issue in a clean properly functioning rifle.  If it does have issues with the primers, then I will just go back to the 777 combo I currently shoot.  Would like to use the BH209 because it is cleaner burning and leaves less residue.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Gecko said:


> It is a plunger style, I bought a new Knight 209 Conversion Kit for it about 2 years ago.  The spring is super strong.  Which could cause an issue if someone is using a sacked out spring in an old rifle.  The hammer assembly utilizes the full plastic jacket system and when contacting the primer, is fully inclosed.  Certainly not enclosed in the modern sense of the term.  BH209 does not produce the same pressures as 777, actually less.  Just cannot see how this is an issue in a clean properly functioning rifle.  If it does have issues with the primers, then I will just go back to the 777 combo I currently shoot.  Would like to use the BH209 because it is cleaner burning and leaves less residue.



I highly suggest you contact Western and talk to the tech.  Western warns shooters about BH and plunger rifles, and that it MUST be shot with closed action rifles.  

If you're intent on shooting BH, I'd strongly advise you purchase a closed action rifle and not shoot it from your MK.  Good luck.



Western Powders, Inc.
 PO Box 158
 Top of Yellowstone Hill
 Miles City, MT  59301

406-234-0422


----------



## Gecko (Jul 6, 2014)

I checked with Western, they said they did not recommend it.  Basically indicating that it may not reliably ignite with some plunger type rifles.  I contacted Knight, they said it was fine.  I went to the range today and fired 10 rounds, 10 lit, no issues.  I was shooting 80gr of BH209, with 250gr Hornady SST MLs, with Winchester 209 primers.  First three shots were touching.  Basically the same poi as with shooting 777.  Did a slight scope adjustment and Im good to go.  Got it set at 1.5 high at 100.  Accuracy was awesome.  Impressions.  The same recoil.  Alot less smoke, can see the target the whole time.  Different smell for sure.  Had to be a little more patient when pouring the measured charge down the barrel, had to tap it a time or two.  Is much cleaner than 777, I ran a spit patch between shots instead of a patch with TC #13.  Did not have any issues with primers.  Clean up was easier.  Soaked the breech plug in the TC #13 and that worked just fine.  I was very pleased with its performance today.  Cant wait until the next range session to test out some differnt bullet sabot combinations.  Certainly am not completely sold on 10 rounds, but if it continues to shoot this great I will hunt with it.


----------



## ourway77 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought one of the first Knights in 1985 even before they came out FS to the public. I saw an ad about the MK-85 in a sports magazine I told my wife and she contacted Tony Knight and begged for him to sell her one He shipped it and she gave it too me for Christmas took awhile to get use to after using a Hawkin for years. Since then I have owned numerous Knights my last one to own is the Master Hunter I shoot 100 grains BH-209 and a Hornady 250 grain bullet Does a fantastic job on those deer out too 200 yards. When you clean them  do it right and they will last you a lifetime


----------

